# Shower is loosing pressure



## panteramatt (Oct 4, 2016)

I live in a rancher and have a well. When I take a shower it has great pressure for about 2-3 minutes then it cuts in half and stays that way. Air in my pressure tank is set correctly. The pump cuts off at 68psi and seems to be coming on just under 50 for some reason but I have th eair at 38 for the 40/60 switch. The shower head is clean also. What could it be?


----------



## frodo (Oct 5, 2016)

http://www.plumbingforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10


down the hall,  we have a plumbing forum with a pump guy. take a look see


----------

